# citric acid



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

who has the best prices.

Thanks , Patty


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I have some for $1.50 a pound.

Bethany


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

How much can you fit in a 1 rate box ? or what is the cheapest way to ship ?

Patty


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I can fit at least 10 pounds in a flat rate box. That is the cheapest way to ship that amount to anywhere.

Bethany


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Package it up and I will send you a paypal.

Patty


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Patty, PM me your paypal addy and I will invoice you...

Bethany


----------

